# Paypal Incoming Funds



## mohityadavx (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey

I would be getting some money from abroad since Western Union is damn expensive I want to try out Paypal. My question is do I need to have a Credit Card attached to paypal account  to accept International Payments or a Debit Card will do .


----------



## SijuS (Oct 8, 2012)

To receive payments, I dont think you have to attach any cards. But in order to withdraw funds to your bank account, you need to attach a credit card to verify your account. Do wait for confirmation from others as I'm not aware of their latest rules, if there are any changes. I remember getting my paypal account verified only by adding my bank account details. They sent couple of small deposits to my account and I had to enter that exact amount in my paypal account to verify it. I'm still able to receive funds and  withdraw it to my bank account. Things were much simpler for Indians in the past with paypal, but not anymore.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 8, 2012)

Sad I dont have a credit card will a debit card do?


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 8, 2012)

Things Required

To Verify Your Paypal Account --------> PAN Card Number, A Indian Bank Account 
To Receive Payment------------------> PAN Card Number, A Indian Bank Account
To Send Payment---------------------> PAN Card Number, Credit Card


Offcourse the PAN Card Owner's name and Paypal Account owner's name has to be same.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 8, 2012)

veddotcom said:


> Things Required
> 
> To Verify Your Paypal Account --------> PAN Card Number, A Indian Bank Account
> To Receive Payment------------------> PAN Card Number, A Indian Bank Account
> ...



Thanks Man


----------



## SijuS (Oct 10, 2012)

veddotcom said:


> Things Required
> 
> To Verify Your Paypal Account --------> PAN Card Number, A Indian Bank Account
> To Receive Payment------------------> PAN Card Number, A Indian Bank Account
> ...



I'm guessing these are the old rules set by Paypal? 


Its better to mail paypal and ask your query, they are the best people to sort out your confusion.

Edit : Try adding a Visa debit card btw, might work.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ These are ~1 year old rules.


----------



## SijuS (Oct 10, 2012)

Hhmmm okay. 1yr is too old ! I thought they had stopped verifying accounts just by adding PAN cards & bank accounts, and needed a CC compulsory for verification. Anyways, if only PAN card and Bank account is needed then its pretty easy 

Do confirm with them before going forward btw.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 10, 2012)

SijuS said:


> I'm guessing these are the old rules set by Paypal?
> 
> 
> Its better to mail paypal and ask your query, they are the best people to sort out your confusion.
> ...



you are right Indeed, But still i am using PAYPAL with the above mentioned rules Like Sending money i need CC, although some people claiming that their AXIS Bank debit card is working fine with Paypal. Another point is few months ago I verified my friend's paypal using his bank account only (offcourse PAN is needed to have a PP Account) so it should be working fine as of now Since I don't remember any notification email of any kind change in their policy for indian pp users in last one year.

As far as Mohit's only concern of receiving payment, You just need Paypal account. and after getting fund you will be easily able to transfer those amount in Any indian bank account.

If you are not sure about anything, just go with Small test amount.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 13, 2012)

If you are planning to use PayPal to receive big payments, I will suggest better stick with western union transfer.

*Reasons:*
1) You need to complete all paypal verification process.

2) PayPal can anytime put your payments on hold and ask for details of payment received.

3) PayPal exchange rate is not attractive.
If current exchange rate is INR 56.5 per US$
PayPal exchange rate will be around INR 55 per US$

Additional paypal will deduct 3.9% + $0.30 USD as transaction fee.

I am not sure but PayPal do require a CC to complete verification process.
But you can do that easily by using a VCC (if you do not have a CC)


----------

